# How to draw slings in Adobe Illustrator (SECRETS REVEALED!)



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

gasp!

It's out now...I did a 20 mins start to finish on how to I draft slingshots in Adobe Illustrator.


----------



## BROOKS (May 22, 2014)

This is handy. Those scripts really help automate the tedious stuff!

I have a little tip for you. Instead of doing a copy and paste of your half slingshot to create the other half. If you select it then use the reflect tool and "option click" on the center and choose the vertical axis and click the "copy" button. It will place the other half exactly in place. Pretty much what you do now but without the need to re-align once you "paste".


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...it's been a while, & there's a lot of new members; a revival of that great photography thread you had going months back would probably be appreciated by some of the guys here...


----------



## Macfz777 (Oct 20, 2014)

Tentacle Toast said:


> ...it's been a while, & there's a lot of new members; a revival of that great photography thread you had going months back would probably be appreciated by some of the guys here...


Revival! Hallelujah!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Macfz said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> > ...it's been a while, & there's a lot of new members; a revival of that great photography thread you had going months back would probably be appreciated by some of the guys here...
> ...


----------



## Macfz777 (Oct 20, 2014)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Macfz said:
> 
> 
> > Tentacle Toast said:
> ...


Never seen anything like that ^^^ lol. So many idols


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Can't seeit on my iPad. I'll check it out on PC at home. Looks like exactly what I need. 
Thank you for taking the time!
Tate


----------



## hainfelder (Oct 19, 2014)

thanks alot!

Got me a good start ...


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

Didn't see this when it was posted, great stuff! I use an old quickCAD program my dad has for slingshot and knife designs.


----------

